
Change the default branch name to main for new projects on Gitlab - nMAGznAT
https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab/-/issues/221164
======
nMAGznAT
Note how the discussion was censored with a CoC reference though there have
been no real issues.

Typical corporate behavior.

